# Disqualified from jump off?



## Irish Cob (Nov 8, 2015)

I would probably be in the you would know camp.
I have done this type of class before and the timer is usually in the middle between the last jump and first jump, so you automatically ride through to start it off and stop it.
It pays to look where they are yes, so I would have turned just after fence 8, get my rhythm and go.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kpomski (Apr 5, 2015)

It was clear to see where the first one was. It was right off jump 8, couldn't miss it lol. It was second one that it was connected to that was unclear as it wasn't in the ring but more along the sidelines outside of it.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

I would file a formal complaint. You were entitled to a reride which would have been last so your horse could rest. The show people screwed up and shifted the blame on to you, that you "should have known".


----------



## Irish Cob (Nov 8, 2015)

Yes but when you walk the course you check where they are.
That's not the fault of the course designer.

I have been disqualified for crossing my path after a refusal, my fault.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kpomski (Apr 5, 2015)

We weren't allowed to walk the course. "There were to many entries" and they were concerned there wasn't going to be enough day light to get through all the classes. There was a no adds, no walking courses, and no holds rule for the jumper ring the whole weekend.


----------



## Kpomski (Apr 5, 2015)

I normally take full responsibility for my mess ups. But A, there was someone else in the ring that I would have run into if I didn't pull up and stop. And B, if I missed the timers why let me do the entire course over and then casually tell me hours later "I probably should have mentioned to make sure you saw the timers were over there but you should have known".


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

I would file a grievance with the show committee, just so if this happens in the future, they don't allow anyone in the ring . They should have DQd him and sent him packing, and then zero'd your ride and let you go again with no one in the way. It's too late to fix now but in future I would file a complaint the MINUTE they said someone could come in the ring while another rider was on course, and I'd cite this show as the reason.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Allowing the next rider in the ring is 'normal' in many shows but its something I don't agree with and it should be stopped
I also think they should have alerted you that the timer wasn't running, it was an outside error that resulted in you having to do your speed round again and it would have been better if they'd sent you out and let you go back in after all the other competitors had jumped and let you do both sections of the class again


----------



## Kpomski (Apr 5, 2015)

At this particular show for whatever reason, only the judge had view of the timer so I had no clue it was never set off. It was a 6 jump, jump off, she could have easily alerted me that hey the timers didn't get set off. 

And it's one thing to let the guy in the ring to stand in the corner and wait ( because this does happen more often then not at larger shows to keep things moving) but it's another to just watch as he wonders around the ring, letting his horse walk up and see several of the jumps and crossing into my path.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Kpomski said:


> but it's another to just watch as he wonders around the ring, letting his horse walk up and see several of the jumps and crossing into my path.


This is the particular part that I have the problem with. I don't like the idea of anyone in the ring with you when you're doing your round, but I get that it happens a lot. Since they were not willing to DQ this guy when he started to wander around is why the next time they want to do it, I would raise a fuss and file a complaint. The ring steward should have been all OVER that. If they aren't willing or able to do their jobs properly, then I would insist on being the only person in the ring.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Was this an open show, or was there a governing body?


----------



## Kpomski (Apr 5, 2015)

The was a governing body. It's a usef recognized show. Not A rated but does have the ability to hold M&S and other rated classes.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

I think you need to put in a formal complaint and see what happens from that


----------



## updownrider (Mar 31, 2009)

You may not have been allowed to walk the course, but it is a USEF rule that the course diagram is posted at least 30 minutes before a class. The timers would have been marked on the diagram. It is up to the rider to be aware of where the timers are placed. 

"Stacking" is when once horse is allowed in the ring while another is on course and is legal. If this show was running so late that riders were not allowed to walk the courses then stacking was necessary.


----------



## Kpomski (Apr 5, 2015)

Here's the course. 

http://imgur.com/4k1xqV4

Other horse was walking around between 4b and 12. As I approached 12 he was right there. 

I went to the left of ten and 6 but right of 8. Seems like timers should have caught me.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

there should never be anyone else in the ring while you are jumping.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

stevenson said:


> there should never be anyone else in the ring while you are jumping.


Its a poor practice and not one I support but its allowed and quite common
What isn't allowed is for that rider to do anything to interfere with the current competitor's round which does sound to have been the case here and a separate one to the timing incident


----------



## Aurora1999 (Dec 4, 2015)

:faceshot: 
wow


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

If a horse is allowed in, it should remain very close to the wall near the In gate and nowhere else.


----------

